# Anybody have a Factory Tour cancelled in April?



## fookie (May 30, 2003)

I originally had a scheduled factory tour for 1:15P on April 20th, but was called earlier this week because they rescheduled my appointment to 3:15P. Today, I received a voicemail that they've cancelled the factory tours for the day. I'm a little bummed. Anybody know what's going on?


----------



## gator15 (Jan 6, 2012)

fookie said:


> I originally had a scheduled factory tour for 1:15P on April 20th, but was called earlier this week because they rescheduled my appointment to 3:15P. Today, I received a voicemail that they've cancelled the factory tours for the day. I'm a little bummed. Anybody know what's going on?


Hmmm, I wonder why?


----------

